# Tailor Visa



## NonStopLeo (Mar 16, 2013)

*I am looking for an employment visa for my nephew who is an experienced tailor in Pakistan. 

Can anyone please guide me, how can I get an employment visa for a tailor? Also please confirm how much it will cost to me? Thanks*


----------

